# F3sl or Cannondale SuperSix 1?



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Trying to decide between the two, if I go with the Cannondale I'll sell off the DA and put Red on it. I want something really responsive, with great power transfer, I weigh 180 and I'm 6'2". I ride usually 1 hour at a time, but weekends I'll go for 2 hour rides, with maybe some longer rides in there as well.
Any thoughts?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The Hi-Mod 1? The one with the Hollowgram Si SL cranks?? MMMMMMMMM. The Cannondale, please 

Oh, and swapping the DA for Red, with the Red cassette as well?? Sign me up


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I love your picture always cracks me up. How is your build going? I haven't seen any pic lately? Still waiting on the fork painting?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> I love your picture always cracks me up. How is your build going? I haven't seen any pic lately? Still waiting on the fork painting?


Thanks man  All the paint supplies are ready, and my buddy is supposed to start sanding/primering tonight. I'm hoping to have it painted by the end of the weekend, in whicih cause I'll schedule an appointment with my LBS for either next week or the following week. We've decided to just paint the fork white, no decals. I'll certainly post pictures when it's ready to be assembled 

Seriously, are you referring to the Hi-Mod 1, the one with DA7900 and the C'dale cranks? Snatch that baby up, switch the DA to Red, and tell me how she rides!


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi-Mod 1 with DA7900 that is the one. I can't find one to ride though. I rode the Six carbon 5 yesterday and it felt really good. And I've been riding my dad's CAAD 9 5 for the last week and it rides great. I don't know if I'll be able to find a Hi Mod 1 in a 60cm to get a feel for it. Any idea how it rides compared to the Carbon Six?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Negative. I'm pretty sure my LBS doesn't even stock them. Guess they're too afraid to have them sitting around so they have to discount them at the end of the year to move stock. Especially not in that large of a size. I ride a 53 or 54, and those along with the 55 and 56 seem to be the most common at the shop. Do you not have any C'dale shops locally that stock SuperSixes?


----------

